# Your favorite FO's that STICK, stick being the operative word.



## newbie (Mar 30, 2014)

There are lots of excellent FO's out there, but I have spent plenty of hard-earned money getting them to try out, to find that although I liked them, they faded. Yes, there are anchors and all, but some FO's just seem to have crazy good staying power all on their own. Which are your favorite BEST-HOLDING FO's?

Some of mine:

BB
Ancient Sedona
Plumeria
Cedar and Saffron
Fresh Mango
Kumquat 
OMH
Lychee REd Tea

Daystar
Salty Sailor
Paradise

Peak
Black Canyon

Whoever makes The Perfect Man

Just for starters...

please add!

(PS. I found BB's Beau Brummell to turn into nothing. It didn't even come back in the shower, which people say it does. I felt very ripped off.)


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 30, 2014)

Dragon's Blood, Plumeria, Southern Soapers Grapefruit Dreamsicle (discontinued :-( ) Lavender 40/42 mixed with SoapSupplies.net Lavender FO. The lavender fo is not strong, but it works as a fantastic anchor for my lavender 40/42 from New Directions in cp. Lemongrass, litsea with cedar Leaf (from Liberty Naturals) stick well. Sugar Plum and Kumquat & Current from Essentials by Catalina. Unfortunetly both need to be hp'ed.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't purchased fragrance oil from that many places, here are the ones that stick and stay. That is a Hugh factor for me since if there in nothing left I feel that I have wasted my money, and sometimes I hate taking the time to test one ounce samples.
From WSP: Fresh Ginger & Lime, Oatmeal Milk & Honey, Nag Champa, South Pacific Waters, Mediterranean Fig, White Gardenia. From Candle Science: Lavender, Peppermint & Eucalyptus, Hazelnut Coffee, Love Spell, Brandied Pear.
From Natures Garden: Island Fresh Gain, Beach (does not smell like beach, but is a very nice jasmine floral that behaves in CP) The Island Fresh Gain isn't a favorite, but does smell like Gain.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nature's Garden:
Perfect Man
Teakwood & Cardamom
Hummingbird
Kumquat
Love Spell
Honeysuckle
Rose
Huckleberry Harvest
Bite Me
Lavender Flowers


WSP:
Bay Rum
Monkey Farts

Symphony Scents:
Red Clover Tea

Peak:
Cranberry Apple Marmalade
Lilac
Apple Jack Peel
Key Lime
Black Raspberry Vanilla

Brambleberry
Energy
Shave & A Haircut


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 31, 2014)

So thankful for this thread I have been having the toughest time
deciding on FO's. I took a chance and order from BB Ginger Lime and also Oatmeal, Milk and Honey.  In the bottles they smell lovely but have not
yet tried them in soaps.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm liking BB's:  Wasabi, Bonsai, Black Tea, Lilac (smells just like real lilacs), LEATHER! (really love this one and yes, it smells EXACTLY like leather) and Lime Ginger.


----------



## newbie (Apr 1, 2014)

I see a number that I second but I didn't want to make the list from hell.

I have had same results with the Ginger lime and Ginger Pear from BB but I think the ginger sticks more than the fruit. I would say the same of their Gingerale.

MzMolly, do you really like BB's Leather?? I think I have something for you- the rest of my bottle. I did not like it but I will say it did stick. Daystars SaddleShop smells like older musty leather to me and seems to stick quite well.

PS Ilovesoap, my recollection is that the Ginger Lime goes VERY FAST!

WSP's May Flowers holds a long time too.
Santa's Pipe holds

BB's Baby Rose has held very well for me as well.
Their Lime has held well so far (about 1 year so far)

Daystar's Sweet Pumpkin


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 2, 2014)

I have Leather from Bitter Creek. It smells like leather and has good reviews ... but I just can't bring myself to soap with it. It just doesn't trip my trigger.

Honeycomb from NDA sticks really well and is very strong at 2% ppo. It is an OMH type scent. Discolors.

Sweetgrass from Bitter Creek North is long lasting. Scent is a little lighter than I'd like at 2% ppo, so I'd increase that a bit. Behaves well. Sweet-herbal, unisex scent. Works well in shampoo bars -- Mr. D. is fond of this.

Orange Clove from Nature's Garden is sticking well for me in CP at 3% ppo, but I would up that to 4% ppo next time (this is the IRFA max % for soap). More clove than orange, but very nice in shave soap and general bath bars. My 20something stepson likes this a lot.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 2, 2014)

Love Frankincense and Myrrh from Candle Science and Peak's Black Canyon is a big favorite also.  
Gotta try the leather!


----------



## soap1daze (Apr 5, 2014)

May I ask is there any comparison between Shave and a Hair Cut BB and the Perfect Man  NG?  TU

My current favorite is Wellington Hydrangea, Grapefruit Lily BB (heavy on the grapefruit) !



shunt2011 said:


> Nature's Garden:
> Perfect Man
> Teakwood & Cardamom
> Hummingbird
> ...


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 6, 2014)

MzMolly, do you really like BB's Leather?? I think I have something for you- the rest of my bottle. I did not like it but I will say it did stick. Daystars SaddleShop smells like older musty leather to me and seems to stick quite well.

I could add in a bottle of Leather from soapsupplies.net. Man it sticks and I could not give the soap away... It smells like leather!


----------



## jenfrat (Apr 6, 2014)

Pumpkin patch from Symphony Scents. Love it and it has some staying power!


----------



## judymoody (Apr 6, 2014)

Peak - green clover and aloe, cranberry apple marmalade, liilac, rose bouquet, black raspberry vanilla, blackberry sage

AHRE - yuzu, satsuma (sticks forever and is a great blender), clementine lavender, neroli

OT - yuzu, chamomile tea, frankincense and myrhh, and the best pineapple and watermelon scents I've found.


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 6, 2014)

There are many so I'll only list a few.

MMS
Honey Almond
Coconut Lemongrass
Blackberry Sage

Sweetcakes
Coconut Lemongrass
Angel 
Pink Sugar


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just to clarify are these FO or EO or both?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 6, 2014)

Wasabi from BB, hands down, my favourite fragrance and so easy to soap with.

Lotus blossom, Honey I washed the kids dupe, American cream dupe, black raspberry/vanilla from my local Australian supplier, but I think they are NG fragrances, I'm pretty sure they are imported from US.They stick sooo well and really easy to soap with.
I also love a FO sold by same supplier, it's called Black magic, it's a mix of vanilla, fir and spices and my oh my it's lovely. It discolours brown and is a bit speedy (accelerates) but I couldn't care less, it's a wonderful fragrance.


----------



## Soapsense (Apr 8, 2014)

From the Soapdish
Coconut Lime Daydream
OMH

WSP
Drakkor Noir
Pure Rain
Midnight Pomegranate


----------

